
Updating a Django queryset with annotation and subquery - pauloxnet
https://www.paulox.net/2018/10/01/updating-a-django-queryset-with-annotation-and-subquery/
======
pauloxnet
I wrote this solution the first time as an answer to a question on Stack
Overflow.

[https://stackoverflow.com/a/50134728/755343](https://stackoverflow.com/a/50134728/755343)

